# Posts/Thread Count



## solaryellow (May 25, 2010)

Will there be any way to set the number of threads or posts per page like vBulletin had? It is a minor irritant but I like not having to click on page after page to view posts and threads.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 26, 2010)

solaryellow said:


> Will there be any way to set the number of threads or posts per page like vBulletin had? It is a minor irritant but I like not having to click on page after page to view posts and threads.


We don't have that at the moment but thank you for the suggestion.  Out of curiosity, how many posts would you like to see on a page?  Right now, we show 20 per page.


----------



## solaryellow (May 26, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> We don't have that at the moment but thank you for the suggestion.  Out of curiosity, how many posts would you like to see on a page?  Right now, we show 20 per page.


I have a feeling what I like might be a bit excessive to some. I usually set mine at 100 or whatever maximum is allowed if it is less than 100. I could be satisfied with 50.


----------



## rhankinsjr (May 26, 2010)

I am the same way, I'd rather wait a little longer and get as many posts as possible on one page... but I know that isn't everyone's cup of tea.  Hopefully they will implement this as an option eventually.


----------

